# Gobsmacked I Am



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"They said Talley died from _seven or eight self-inflicted wounds from a nail gun_ fired into his torso and head."

Read more: Under investigation, American Title CEO dead in grisly suicide - The Denver Post Under investigation, American Title CEO dead in grisly suicide - The Denver Post

The article suggests that several of his financial companies are defunct; what makes them so sure that someone, having lost all their money with those companies, didn't get creative?
Still, 7 or 8 spikes?! Ouch...h34r:


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Years ago (15 or more) it was reported in Tulsa that a trim carpenter cut his hand off with a chop saw and then shot 5 or 6 brads into his head to kill himself because of the pain.

My brother and I laughed figuring that the guys bookie was the one really handling that saw and brad nailer 

Oh this guy lived through the event. I am uncertain as to whether or not he paid his debt, moved or cut off the other hand in another tragic accident...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> "They said Talley died from _seven or eight self-inflicted wounds from a nail gun_ fired into his torso and head."
> 
> Read more: Under investigation, American Title CEO dead in grisly suicide - The Denver Post Under investigation, American Title CEO dead in grisly suicide - The Denver Post
> 
> ...


He was "framed". Sorry, I couldn't help myself. If you're looking for a painful way to kill someone, this guy nailed it.

Seriously, I think this guy had "help" . One or two nails I could believe self inflicted. Seven or eight nails, that would be a lot to ask for someone to do to himself.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Marijuana is legal in Colorado, Maybe the guy was just trying to figure out if there were any nails in the gun!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes I am with Doug, I have used these guns my whole life and if you shot yourself in the head with one of the big ones, like my Senco 4inch frame gun, damn that is a good nail gun but I get distracted, I could believe that you could shoot yourself once or twice but the pain would be horrific and you could never even hold the gun to shoot it a few more times, so someone else shot those nails. Neville


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

He's about the 4th banker to self terminate in the last 2 weeks, besides the fact that "somethings up", as soon as I read it I knew it wasn't a suicide. If you really want to end it, you're going to go out the most painful way possible? I don't think so. He must've pissed off Obama.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...prior to 2008 I would have been castigated for being insensitive; now everyone wants to kick the c**p out of pretty much anyone in the financial sector. 
(I wonder if it was one of those neat gas powered nail guns?).


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

So you are thinking that the "suicidal" actions were previous to and resulted in the resulting ending actions (helped or not)?

I agree with Neville. Framing Nailer-- 12 penny nail fired, hit a hidden knot, followed grain at a different angle, out and through my finger. When it first happened, I can't remember that it hurt at "that" moment. (But that moment was very short lived.) I was in shock, looking at it, with the nail coming out of my finger. I thought to myself- That is going to hurt. Then I had to pull my hand lose...

You would have to be pretty determined to want to inflict that kind of pain on yourself on purpose... again and again.


----------

